# Jax is almost 4 yrs and rescued him 1.5 yr ago.



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

I've gone round and round trying to get him to eat he will for awhile and then no he turns up his nose even with cooked chicken breast etc.
I'm wondering is it possible for him to cause his periodic diarrhea just cause he's so sensitive and nervous at time? He is so smart and unique from any other dogs I've owned, but also very, very sensitive he only weighs 4.5lbs love him to death and regardless he has a forever home with me...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It sounds like Jax has a digestive problem. No appetite with diarrhea usually means something isn't right. If he is refusing chicken, then he really doesn't feel well!! Have you got something of a record/journal on his bouts of distress? If you record the dates of his diarrhea, you might just see something that sets him off. What do you do when he gets like this? How long does it last? How many times does he have diarrhea in a day? That all will help a vet decide what treatment, if any, is needed. I have a chi that has a loose stool every once in a while. I usually don't do any thing, except make sure she is still drinking. It is over in a day.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes the amount is only one time with diarrhea every 2 mos
And he will eat as long as it's a treat that he loves drinks water fine also but he is very high strung and when this happens he knows he's made a mess and I assure him it's ok maybe the behavior is a reason he ended up at the spca.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this is probably 'idiopathatic' diarrhea. Meaning there can't be a real diagnosis. It just happens. I would just ignore him as you clean up the mess. Don't make noises, like 'Oh its OK', or Oh dear, poor puppy. Just clean it up and go on. 

My 9 year old had very soft stool this am, but made it to the pee pad. It was a mess to clean up for sure. 6-8 'spots' on the pad. These are washable pads, and they wash up beautifully.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for your reply I'm also having a real hard time with his food which I cooked for him he will eat for a few days then he turns his nose up to everything but his jerky treats that he loves he won't eat wet food and I've collected a lot of different food including orajen, Stella's etc. what is the best food I can feed he can go days refusing his food?
Your thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish I could wave a magic wand over Jax, but sadly we can't. IF the jerky is a GOOD quality dog food, and not loaded up with 'stuff' I'd go with them. IF they are really just treats, then unfortunately, I would probably get a good quallity canned food, or kibble, and wait him out. By that I mean, spoon a little canned dog food/kibble and put it down and go about your business. If you feed Jax in the am, then go ahead and get your breakfast, drink your coffee, whatever. In 20 minutes, pick it up if he hasn't eaten and WAIT until noon or so. Again offer the food and go about your business. 20 minutes later put the food away. Dinner time again do the same thing. No dog I know of has ever starved itself. He will come around. It is going to be a battle of wills---his against yours. In the dogs mind, he is probably thinking--"well I don't like this much, maybe I'll just walk away and she'll put something else down". You say he can go days; well have something for low blood sugar around just in case. (this happens mostly with puppies). Good luck!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I really wish I could help with a finicky dog! I do know how frustrating it is to want them to eat and they won't. I've just been going through that myself but for different reasons than what you're going through. That said, a high strung, sensitive dog can have diarrhea due to nerves from my experience. We just moved and had to take our Maltese to the ER for non-stop diarrhea that turned bloody due to nerves. To get it under control she was given Flagyl (also called Metronidazole). That Maltese has such a problem with a sensitive stomach due to being what I called high strung she takes Reglan daily, but her symptom is mainly vomiting. My Lulu has symptoms much like what you are describing--unexplainable diarrhea every 2-4 months, and the doctor also gave her Metronidazole. I want to say he believes her diarrhea is more seasonal allergy related. She is also VERY nervous/sensitive. She is not ever a picky eater though except with her latest issue with CHF and that is only because of meds.
If you are willing to pay the price for foods like Stella and Chewy and Orijen, if you don't mind ordering food online, Ziwi Peak is a great food that many dogs love. There have been a few that have turned their nose up at it, but for the most part dogs love it. Instead of a freeze dried raw (which I feed Lulu and she loves) Ziwi Peak is an air dried raw. It's shaped like small square pieces of jerky and comes in several flavors. Good luck with getting him to eat, and let us know what you end up finding out about the diarrhea.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

When Jr was a puppy he refused to eat anything. I started buying different brands of dry food. And literally put each kibble in it's own bowl and he wouldn't touch none of it. Eventually it was becoming a big problem. So I chose the flavor and brand of the kibble and told myself I have to get him to eat it. I'd put kibble in his bowl and I waited him out. Eventually he figured he figured he wasn't gonna get no treats (Marrow-Bones) and he had ate his kibble. At 1st he wouldn't eat all of it but eventually he started eating normal 2 meals a day. 
You probably should start off with can food. A little at a time. 
Jr also preferred to hand feed him (I would do this when he would last a whole day without eating) but I eventually stopped doing it.


----------

